
Overclocking the Raspberry Pi 4 - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-pi-4-b-overclocking,6188.html
======
viraptor
I can't get over their decision to not include 0 on the scale. That makes the
47 -> 39 improvement look like 50% rather than 17.2%.

Otherwise it's interesting to see this is possible. I can imagine some tech
entertainment channels soon picking it up with extreme overclocking and water
cooling.

~~~
superdimwit
Came here to say the same thing. Annoys me when a (I thought) quite reputable
site is so sloppy with their data presentation.

------
Romanulus
Is overclocking (at this level based on this form factor) really worth it?
Sure, the speed increases are notable, but I can't see much benefit to
overclocking (specifically a pi) unless you are trying to increase game
emulator performance or something.

This is all probably moot if you're planning on using the pi for an actual
third world type setting as a workstation for schools and such, I suppose.

~~~
sciurus
Agreed. I came here to say overclocking a raspberry pi seems like it misses
the point of the pi relative to other computers.

~~~
penagwin
For some of the older pi's it was kinda a "free performance" that you may as
well use for a lot of applications. The zero w still needs it for decent
camera streaming.

The problem with the Pi 4 however is that it's on the verge of needing active
cooling at stock speeds, so overclocking the pi 4 is kinda a deal breaker for
me. (If I'm going through the trouble of setting up active cooling for the pi
I'd rather use a different solution like an atomic pi or old laptop)

~~~
noir_lord
I have two pies in use at work 3B's.

Bought cheap little cases with active fans of Amazon and they are brilliant,
nicely designed, quiet little fans and you dropped the pi in and closed the
top.

Thermals where much improved.

------
OedipusRex
What happened to Tom's Hardware? This webpage takes forever to load all the
ads and things.

~~~
senectus1
setup a pi-hole. page loads super quick then...

~~~
o_x
Plus now you can overclock it to do it even faster... A bit meta ;)

